# Educational Tortoise Videos - theTurtleRoom.com



## Anthony P (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We at theTurtleRoom.com take education and conservation very seriously, and are always looking for ways to help those initiatives in progressing however we can. Our newest venture is the development of educational videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYnN8T1XgKs

This first video is dedicated to the Spider Tortoise, Pyxis arachnoides arachnoides. Please give it a look if you have the time, and feel free to contact us with any thoughts or constructive criticism.

Everyone keep up the good work and thanks for watching.

Anthony


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

I like it. Its good production.


----------



## arotester (Feb 20, 2013)

subscribed it


----------



## Anthony P (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! It is really exciting to get new information out there, especially for some of these extremely rare species like this. I lucky enough to get help from some great Spider Tortoise people, and he have information on food and incubation that isn't anywhere else on the internet. That info will be shared more in our written profile on our site, since I didn't want to cram everything in to this and make the video too long. So, in short that video has less, but was still helpful to make, since it is capable of reaching people in a different way.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 20, 2013)

Fantastic. I have an article on Oblonga incubation form Dr.Zovickian he gave me about 10 years ago when I was receiving eggs form that sub species if you would like it. Properly cited of course in regards to Bill. Its relatibely the same principle as Tim and Will Ahrens regime though.


----------



## Anthony P (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just made a new educational video on Pacific Pond Turtles. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3gtNremPrM 

This will probably be my last video for a while, unless I can think of something else to do with my little crew. It is a bit different than my last video, and obviously covers a completely different animal. Hope you like it..

Anthony


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello again everyone,

Here is our newest video on most of our projects. It's sort of like a greatest hits and introduction to the Turtle Room all in one.

http://trtlrm.com/15N9XRo 

Hope you like it!

Anthony


----------



## tortadise (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice Anthony. I like it. I have been trying to work on something similar for my organization. I like the guy at the end plopping into the water as a good ending. Nice work.


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha thank you Kelly! 

It was actually a cool process on this one, as all of the Turtle Room members sent me photos and videos of some of their projects and I put the video together. It was cool because it was the first time that I didn't have to do all of the filming, and the other guys didn't need to have iMovie to put this sort of thing together.

That Mud Turtle at the end is Big Ang, my biggest female. She has a few eggs in the incubator, so I am hoping she will officially become a breeder for me in the next few months.


----------

